# Motorcycle



## ecq12ma (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have just moved to dubai from the UK and i am looking to buy a motorbike, preferably a suzuki gsxr 1000, so if anyone has any ideas of where i can get one please let me know.

Thanx


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

ecq12ma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just moved to dubai from the UK and i am looking to buy a motorbike, preferably a suzuki gsxr 1000, so if anyone has any ideas of where i can get one please let me know.
> 
> Thanx


Dubizzle Dubai | Buy & Sell Used & New Motorcycle & Bikes in Dubai, UAE


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

There is a Suzuki showroom in SZR.. saw a Hayabusa there... 04-3392344

make sure you get a will in place before the motorcycle... same goes if you are buying a yaris...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

As someone who rode a sports bike here for the first three years you'd be better spending the money on a sorted 600 track bike. Road riding here is about asynchronous fun as driving a rusty nail into the back of your hand. 
My bike just lives against the wall in my apt as an investment and as someone who's had bikes since the age of 16 I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## muntaha (Jun 12, 2013)

Shop around A LOT before you buy.

Got myself a 2009 model registered in 2011 KTM RC8R through Dubizzle.

Consider buying through genuine sellers.

Mine had run exactly 1721 kms.

also consider you'll be barely hitting 140 in the city. Prefer a comfortable bike unless you wanna buy one solely for track use!


P.S. : Me too a Newbie!!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> ...My bike just lives against the wall in my apt as an investment and as someone who's had bikes since the age of 16 I never thought I'd say that...


OK I *HAVE* to ask... how did you get it up to your apartment?


----------



## ecq12ma (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

Thanx for the replies and advice I was just looking to get the bike just for the weekend thing definately not for everyday use, I was thinking of a 600 cc bike aswell so I'm still not sure bt I understand the danger involved and I've seen how people drive here. Lol 
Just something for the weekend, bt would nt think abt a hayabusa, too big and heavy


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It's not about the danger, although to be honest this is the only country that I've ever ridden in where people will actively try to push you out of the way. There is just no understanding here if Superbike performance and hence no respect for bikers on the road. 
The biggest problem I found here is that to find any decent roads means riding about 100kms out of Dubai and in full leathers there aren't too many months when that's fun. 

iMac, ( isn't that the name if a woman's leg exfoliant?) my apt has a service lift which is about 1 1/2 times the size of a std lift. 

My bike's a 1990 RC30 with about 4500 miles on it so I can't really leave it lying in a car park with third party only insurance.


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

Although I'm only new here, my thoughts have changed for what bike I'll be getting here. I've always ridden sportsbike in Ireland, but over here, I'm looking for a decent dirt bike and a track bike.

I'd also recommend joining up with the dubai petrol heads forum. Gulf Petrolheads, the online pitstop for bike, car & motorsport enthusiasts in the Arabian Gulf - Index
good few bikers on there which was recommended to me.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> ...iMac, ( isn't that the name if a woman's leg exfoliant?) ....


no, its a fruit that costs four times as much as better fruit from a better tree, and goes rotten four times as fast because the tree will mandate how you can enjoy your fruit...

has a religious fan following of zombies though...


----------



## 2006.vikram (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Royal Enfield Bullet 350 CC motorcycle here in India. And as I would be moving to Dubai in a few weeks, I was thinking to taking it along.

What would you all suggest, looking at the "registration process" and all ?


----------

